
The Fire Aside, Amazon’s Lower-Priced Kindles Also Shine - esutton
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/14/technology/personaltech/the-fire-aside-amazons-lower-priced-kindles-also-shine.html?hp
======
dean
_"the Fire is not nearly as versatile as a real tablet. It is designed almost
exclusively for consuming stuff"_

This is a criticism that can be made of all tablets, including the iPad.

